# RRRRRRRIIIIIIICCCCKKKK!!!



## agent A (Jan 8, 2013)

happy happy birthday rick  

:happybday: 

hope it's a good one, or i might have to come down there and slap anyone who is giving u a hard time :taz: :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. :shifty:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy B-day Rick!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 8, 2013)

:happybday:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rick!!


----------



## aNisip (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rick! Have a great day and enjoy your special day!


----------



## Digger (Jan 8, 2013)

Many happy returns Forum Master :happybday:


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Danny. (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sally (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 8, 2013)

:sorcerer: Hope it's a great one!

I know so many people with birthdays today


----------



## twolfe (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rick.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 8, 2013)

HaVe A gReAt BiRtHdAy!!!!!!! :stuart:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 8, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICK!!!! :happybday: :happybday: :happybday: :happybday:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 8, 2013)

happy b-day rick, have fun and stay safe


----------



## Plex (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rick~ Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Mirk (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rick!!! here's hoping for a great year.


----------



## garin33 (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rick!

Here's to your best year ever!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jan 8, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICK!


----------



## hierodula (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you, youre a million and two  Not really! Hope its a great one!


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2013)

hierodula said:


> Happy Birthday to you, youre a million and two  Not really! Hope its a great one!


I know right. nline2long: 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## agent A (Jan 9, 2013)

Rick said:


> I know right. nline2long:
> 
> Thanks everybody.


i had a dream abt u last night

in the dream my s. californica ooths hatched (which still didnt happen in real life  ) and u came out of one of them :lol:


----------



## hierodula (Jan 9, 2013)

agent A said:


> i had a dream abt u last night
> 
> in the dream my s. californica ooths hatched (which still didnt happen in real life  ) and u came out of one of them :lol:


lol wut


----------



## agent A (Jan 9, 2013)

hierodula said:


> lol wut


Then he turned into a big red mantis

And lemme just say u r lucky u didnt snack on any calis or burrito woulda had a feast :tt2:


----------

